# How to make Faux rock.



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi All
Finally have the time to show anyone interested how I make my DIY backdrops, and miscelaneous rock like structures to cover up ugly equipment. First let me show you my DIY UGJ.

















Notice my DIY power head filters are sitting in the mddle of my tank to the rear. This I am going to cover up with egg create, and simple small plastic baskets I found at the dollor store.See below:
IMG]http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd123/hotplate_2007/DSCF0888.jpg[/IMG]
Picture of baskets below:
















Next thing I did is to cover the basket, and egg crate with great stuff foam.
IMG]http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd123/hotplate_2007/DSCF0892.jpg[/IMG]
Then I pressed some shell stone and shell sand into the foam. Note the two other pieces in the photo that are already covered with shell stone and sand. 
And below you will find the finished product:








If the shell stone you stick to your substrate is not heavy enough to hold down your work, just add a few more rocks with clear caulk. 
Hope this give a few people some more ideas. 
I really appreciate all the good ideas I've gotten from this site. 
Thank You to All


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Here is the picture of the egg crate covered with foam. 








Sorry didn't upload with first try.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

This is a picture of the baskets before foam:


----------

